# Just put my first Kahr on Layaway



## Colossal Uprising (Feb 27, 2009)

I just put my first Kahr on layaway this week. It is a K4043 Stainless .40 S&W.

I have owned Glock, S&W Glock Clones, Taurus, Star Microstar, and currently own a Llama .45.

The .45 is a little too large for me to CC, so I went to buy a smaller bore. I was going to buy a bersa or a kel tec, but wasn't happy with the smaller calibers. 

Then I saw this little Kahr .40 and fell in love.

I can't wait to get her out.


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm betting you are going to love it. I think that the little steel framed Kahrs are great. I wanted a K9 for years, and when I finally got one, I wasn't disappointed. I won't be letting mine go.:mrgreen:


----------



## timc (Feb 22, 2009)

Just shot my MK9 for the first time today and I am in love! Great shooting little pistol, this is going to be a great summer time carry gun.

I'm sure the K40 is going to be just as nice. Congrats


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Be sure to follow the break-in period with the Kahr's as they are mdae very tight. After break-in, I have had no issues with my PM9.


----------



## Colossal Uprising (Feb 27, 2009)

*?*

What is the break in period?


----------



## timc (Feb 22, 2009)

Colossal Uprising said:


> What is the break in period?


The owners manual on mine said fire 200 rounds to make it 100% reliable. I put the first 75 rounds through mine today with no hiccups.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Sorry, been away for a few days. As timc indicates, the owners manual states 200 rounds. I shot WWB and Blazer Brass through mine for the break in period and if I remember correctly only incurred two to three fail to feed issues. I have between, 300 - 400 rounds through it now and have not had any issues since break-in.


----------

